# hobby 750 fml



## brenh2002 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi there ,do you think 29k is too much for a 37ooo miles hobby 750 fml motor home\\? I am looking for one ,but feel this price is far in excess of what it should be, what do you think?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What year?
Mine is a 30k miles 2000 Hobby 750 and I would guess the value around £20k.

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have had a good look around and found several including the one you mention.
Although there is a Blue Book on Motorhomes, mileage and condition can make a great difference to price. If this is a first Motorhome, I would be inclined to put some emphasis on a good dealer although it may cost a little more than Ebay would.
Amongst the Hobby 750 vans I glanced at, there were both cheaper and more expensive ones. If they all look perfect and the dealer offers a fair warranty, it could be the dealer picking up the tab for any unseen problems.
Although they do not have any in your price range at the moment, you could try Camper UK or Camper NE who are Hobby dealers and may be able to find one for you.

Alan


----------



## brenh2002 (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry for the great delay in reply, been very busy with a forthcoming wedding, thanks for the advice, still looking, no real rush . we have owned one motorhome, a compass castaway, funnily enough, I think its now for sale again on ebay, but its wetted our appetite for what we require in a motor home, the castaway was great,,, didn't use overcab bunk apart from storage, front layout great , after being away in spain 4 months our needs were; 2 lounging settees front or rear, a separate shower, and the big fridge, we were toying with the hymers with rear lounge set up , but were unsure about the drop down bed arrangement me being 18 stone plus lol, any suggestions?


----------

